# Tank set up and betta pictures



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha.. Still haven't got it set how I want it, but this is how it looks for now.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

what a pretty tank and boy!!! i have that plant on the right too, my guy absolutely loves it, he used to sleep in it, before i shortened up the pieces.


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

Such a pretty blue! And I have that same Buddha


----------



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

haha cool! Thanks guys!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Love the decorations! Very spoiled betta!


----------



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha Thank you! I think he loves them as well.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I didn't notice before, but I see you have one of the Betta logs. Does your Betta use it?


----------



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes! He loves it. At first he didn't seem to like it (so I thought) but now everytime I look he is in it. It took him a day to get used to it. I have upgraded my tank some more with live plants (java ferns/bamboo) and a leaf hammock(Haven't seen him use it yet. Also I added some cory cats, glofish, and ghostshrimp. I think he is a lot more active now that they are with him. He used to sit around. Now he is always playing or sitting in his log. I will get the pictures up soon!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome! I always look at the logs, but can never choose if I should get one or not. I think I will, I just hope my Betta will use it!


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

OliviaTree said:


> Yes! He loves it. At first he didn't seem to like it (so I thought) but now everytime I look he is in it. It took him a day to get used to it. I have upgraded my tank some more with live plants (java ferns/bamboo) and a leaf hammock(Haven't seen him use it yet.


I love your tank and you have such a pretty boy! I was wondering about those betta logs too. Glad to know he likes it. I got a leaf hammock instead, my guy loves it. It's his favorite thing, but I was thinking about getting him a log too. Especially now, since your spoiled boy has both :-D


----------



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

:'( I think adding the other fish might have been the problem, but he is dead now. I have been testing there water constantly and everything tested fine. He died along with two glofish. I think I may have added them too soon. He loved the leaf and log while he was here though. I feel like the worst fish owner ever now. I hope your fish enjoys it as well.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh no, your beautiful little guy died? I'm so sorry!


----------



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes. Thanks.  I wish I knew exactly why though.. for right now I'm trying to do everything I can to make sure the rest of the fish are doing ok. For everyone else I would definitely recommend the betta log.. that was his favorite. no use for it now though. On the betta log it says not to put in in a tank under 2 gallons though. I agree because there is not a lot of room for breathing when added, also for swimming in and out of it. Great other than that


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. That is just so sad


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry OliviaTree. =[


----------



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. He was beautiful. I really appreciate all the condolences. =)


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry OT 

I will say I heard GloFish aren't the hardiest...The Corycats are still alive though? 
Was the place you got the cats & glofish running on a big one filter system? 
Or seperate for them? Strange they didn't get whatever it was.


----------



## OliviaTree (Oct 24, 2010)

seperate.. thanks


----------

